# Three headshots of Ziggy Igy



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)




----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Awww Ziggy is gorgeous, he cleans up nice


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

laurago said:


> Awww Ziggy is gorgeous, he cleans up nice


Yea, he does.  Except the missing tail, but that's ok. It'll grow nice and long!


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Beautiful photos, he looks so peaceful and happy.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Bea said:


> Beautiful photos, he looks so peaceful and happy.


Thanks Bea. I'm glad to see him get use to his forever home.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Babyluv12 said:


> Yea, he does.  Except the missing tail, but that's ok. It'll grow nice and long!


Spike only has one feather on his tail now . Can't wait until it grows back.


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

Aww she is so beautiful. Keep the pictures comming


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

xxxSpikexxx said:


> Spike only has one feather on his tail now . Can't wait until it grows back.


All tiels seem to have issues keeping a lovely full tail.  Bailee mutilated his too.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Bea said:


> All tiels seem to have issues keeping a lovely full tail.  Bailee mutilated his too.


hehe- they're too mischevious and get into everything that's why! There are exceptions to every rule though...I think girls tend to keep their tails nice and neat...boys just don't seem to care...


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Babyluv12 said:


> There are exceptions to every rule though...I think girls tend to keep their tails nice and neat...boys just don't seem to care...
> [/IMG]


I dunno, Cookie mangled hers when she was a baby.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Bea said:


> I dunno, Cookie mangled hers when she was a baby.


AWWW! Is it grown now?


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Babyluv12 said:


> AWWW! Is it grown now?


Yes, it's lovely and long!


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

I have been lucky Georgie and Ollie have been able to keep there tails intact


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Bea said:


> Yes, it's lovely and long!


Ahh! See- that's what I mean! The ladies seem to take care of their feathers more.


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

Ziggy is so handsome!! And look at those adorable chubby cheeks!!


----------

